# UMFRAGE: Euer bester RP-PvP-Server (Allianz!)



## 11Raiden (11. Juli 2009)

Hallo Buffer! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich suche für einen Neustart einen guten Allianz Rp-PvP-Server!
In erster Linie geht es uns um das Rollenspiel und natürlich um einen gut bevölkerten Realm mit überwiegend vernünftigen Leuten.

Also votet bitte für die angegeben Server und wenn Ihr mögt gebt eine kurze Begründung ab.

Habt Dank!


Mir ist klar das Euere Meinung wohl subjektiv ausfallen muß, trotzdem möchte ich wissen, wo Ihr Euch wohl fühlt oder wohlgefühlt habt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Das Konsortium und die Arguswacht sind abends anscheinend oft mit empfohlener Auslastung anwesend
 und der Kult der Verdammten ist als einziger hoch in der Auslastung...)


----------

